# Caterpillar CAT S41 Refresh in Sicht?



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (8. Oktober 2019)

Servus, 

Ich warte schon länger auf ein neues Handy von Caterpillar, mir geht es bei denen vor allem um die Robustheit ohne extra Hüllen. 

Ich goolge schon längere Zeit, das S41 ist jetzt über 2 Jahre alt und ein Nachfolger scheint nicht in Sicht? Das  CAT S61 ist mir ein bisschen zu klobig, der Akku ist kleiner und der Preis ist auch nicht der Hit. 

Daher meine Frage, wisst ihr etwas wann Caterpillar sein S41 neu auflegt?

MfG Kasmo


----------

